# 1996 Stratos 285 Pro XL For Sale



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the perfect starter tournament rig. It has Lowrance HDS Sidescan/Downscan and a Hydrowave system. I have owned her since 2009 and have since upgraded to a bigger rig. She has been garage kept since i have had her and also by the previous owner. She is a well cared for boat. 
-1996 Stratos 285 Pro XL Bass Boat
-1996 Evinrude Intruder 150hp
- approx 15 hours on new powerhead in 2011
- new powerpack in 2012
- new tires both sides in 2013
- new bearings both sides in 2013
- new right side brakes in 2013 (left side good)
- 2 bank battery charger
- Lowrance HDS-5 with Structure Scan/Downscan & Side Imaging system.
- 1 small Lowrance fishfinder on dash
- 1 small Lowrance fishfinder at bow
- Hydrowave sonic baitfish sounding system
- 2 aerated live wells with circulation pumps
- 12/24 volt trolling motor 52# thrust
- 2 trolling motor batteries & 1 cranking battery
- 2 bank battery charging system
- 1 butt seat & 2 regular seats
- 3 blade stainless steel prop
- storage cover
* $7,750
four 1 NINE 9 seven THREE five ZERO 6 four


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

May want to move this post over to the Marketplace


----------

